# To tow a car or not?



## Stopwatch (May 16, 2010)

Hi all this stopwatch.

Jan and I are off soon, for a one year trip around europe, I must say we are very excited and looking forward to the trip.
However I have a problem witch I can`t resolve. Should I spend about £2000, or there about, on getting a tow bar fitted and buying a trailer new or second hand. I can see the benefits in having a car with you. Also I can see the problems it COULD course. 
Come on guys, give me some help with this one. Jan is totalley anti tow 

Thanks for all of your help in the passed
Stopwatch


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
All I can say is we take our or should I say Sandra's car on the trailer when we over winter in Portugal, this frees me up from having to move the van every time we need some snap from the super market, and allows Sandra freedom to get about as she doesn't drive the van, she could but wont :roll: .. Woman!..


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not wanting to get into the usual legal comments so let forget about that and just look at the question  My view is the I would rather toe the car rather than on a trailer simply because of storage of the trailer both at home and on some aires and camp sites.... and yes to answer the question would definatley take my car with me, lot less hassle than the hire option.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The ultimate unanswerable question Stopwatch. :roll: 

Generally my opinion would be if you are going to tow, have the car in front and tow a caravan. Towing nullifies a good few of the advantages of a motorhome, especially if it's a small one like ours.

However, for a 12 month trip around Europe you are unlikely to be moving on every day or two, and will probably spend a week or more in one place when you find somewhere really nice with plenty to do in the area.

That's when the car would be really useful, and in your situation I would probably tow one for that reason. The obvious restrictions imposed by a van may spoil the holiday to some extent, and it would be a great pity (when you get back) to regret not having had the extra freedom and flexibility.

Hope this helps a bit.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towing*

Hi

I used to tow a car, but no more.

Against...

1) Higher shipping cost
2) Higher tolls
3) Less mpg on the motorhome
4) Clutter on the pitch

In favour

1) Convenience

Compromise - a cheap hire car now and again booked through www.holidayautos.co.uk

Russell


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We Tow a car on A Frame 

We are leaving on the 9th of Feb for Europe for a least 6 months and we have decided not to take the car.

The car is great if you plan to stay on Sites for a few weeks at a time but if your staying on aires the car can become a right pain in the butt.


As the above have said already higher toll charges and some sites have very small pitches and you wont get the car on.


I know we will miss the car sometimes but we wont miss not been able to reverse out of dead ends if we go the wrong way .



Paul


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

What's wrong with a bicycle or scooter?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ramblingon said:


> What's wrong with a bicycle or scooter?


You can't sleep in them. :lol: :lol:

Sorry - getting me coat!

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Or just take a couple of pushbikes for shopping trips and hire a car for the few times when you want to go somewhere you need to have one and can't cycle. That will work out cheaper and be less hassle all round IMHO.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

MrsW said:


> Or just take a couple of pushbikes for shopping trips and hire a car for the few times when you want to go somewhere you need to have one and can't cycle. That will work out cheaper and be less hassle all round IMHO.


Trust a woman to come up with the common sense answer. :wink:

We have been leaning more and more in that direction recently, and have bought electric bikes as a half-way compromise.

Greater range when it's hilly and the elderly kneecaps complain, and easy to get a 40 mile or more range using the power mostly in "assist" mode. No parking problems in town, and quite a big luggage capacity with front and rear panniers - and no extra strain on the way home with the engine to do the bulk of the work.

Hire a car occasionally when the bikes are not the answer.

Yep. Ignore my previous comment - I'm with Mrs W.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Everybody who doesn't take a car on a trailer when touring are all wrong!..

Stupid answer?.

Which is just as stupid as saying everybody who takes a car on a trailer are wrong.

I find the convenience of having another means of transport invaluable especially when wild camping, getting rid of the black water and collecting containers of fresh, not everybody sits on a camp site looking at other vans, some like to be in out of way places with peace and solitude.

And for the record I have never been any were where the trailer has been in the way or a problem during the trip or at the end of it at whatever destination we happen to be at, it is just a perceived problem from folk who have never towed a trailer, boat or car and falls into the same category as GPS with folk finding problems that aren't there in real life.

From someone who has towed all over the UK and the continent for the last 40 years..


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*tow a car*

We tow a car on a trailer and find the convenience for shopping a real benefit.We still take bikes for pleasure.We have never found it difficult to get both car and trailer on the average pitch.When on aires we park the trailer with car on some convenient spot elsewhere.There are no extra charges on the autoroutes as you are charged by the number of wheels on the van .Group 2. in France and 1. in Spain.It makes very little difference to speed or fuel consumption.For convenience we would not be without it.(A Diahatsu Cuore.950cc)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

My wife used to object a lot and refused to tow, Last year I managed to get her to "Try it", we used an A frame and both of us now think it is the best thing since sliced bread.

We tour Europe for months at a time and the benefits are incredible, On most ferries you can get a passage "Trailer travels Free" I use that facility all the time, so no extra cost there, It does use slightly more fuel towing, but as stated it IS slightly, If you are fuel conscious compare it with if you don't have a "Toad" it costs more for fuel in your MH to go touring so the "Cost" offsets itself.

Personally I would ONLY use an A frame as when you have a Trailer the "Extra" storage on sites or aires is a problem, It will cost about £1200 for the complete system including Tow Bar, A Frame and modification to car.

We have been touring now for many years (40) and have seen arguments over where trailers are parked, and with all the thefts of various stuff now all over Europe it is much safer.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:wink: hi stopwatch me and my friend got aframe tow bar and thought it was next best thing to slice bread a couple of years ago now we leave them at home its so much easier not to mention extra money tolls- bridges -sites-fuel-and a lot of place's like French Aires e.t.c you can't park them up if you can there is a charge sorry to be negative but that is how we see it .jud :wink:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi stopwatch the other thing i forgot to mention was caravanner's since 1975 then got fed-up with towing because now its to stressful with all the traffic on the roads today so in 2000 we changed to m/hing and in my mind it was the same all ways looking through the mirror and camera ( which is just as bad ) when i don't tow the car i can relax better and enjoy the views :wink: jud


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

jud said:


> :wink: hi stopwatch me and my friend got aframe tow bar and thought it was next best thing to slice bread a couple of years ago now we leave them at home its so much easier not to mention extra money tolls- bridges -sites-fuel-and a lot of place's like French Aires e.t.c you can't park them up if you can there is a charge sorry to be negative but that is how we see it .jud :wink:


Funny I have never experienced any of your above comments. .Apart from a bit extra on fuel and ferry/tunnel charge for trailer.

The advantages far out way any extra costs when you are abroad for the winter months, going away for a couple of weeks then I wouldn't tow anything..

I didn't choose an A Frame not because of any supposed laws on towing but I didn't want the cost of having an A frame fitted every time we changed the car, a trailer fits any small car we buy and is a one shot cost no matter how many cars you own.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: hi stopwatch me and my friend got aframe tow bar and thought it was next best thing to slice bread a couple of years ago now we leave them at home its so much easier not to mention extra money tolls- bridges -sites-fuel-and a lot of place's like French Aires e.t.c you can't park them up if you can there is a charge sorry to be negative but that is how we see it .jud :wink:
> ...


hi well you try and park a tow car on a French Aires you have no chance except certain ones and then there is a charge .jud


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Looking at some of the replies to this and similar threads I wonder if there's a pattern. 

Do those who tow on a frames in Europe pay extra tolls (perhaps because they are charged for 2 vehicles) while those who tow on trailers do not (perhaps because what they are towing is identified/accepted as a trailer?)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

PaulW2 said:


> Looking at some of the replies to this and similar threads I wonder if there's a pattern.
> 
> Do those who tow on a frames in Europe pay extra tolls (perhaps because they are charged for 2 vehicles) while those who tow on trailers do not (perhaps because what they are towing is identified/accepted as a trailer?)


Never been charged extra for towing, Charges are usually for Vehicle.
An A frame vehicle is accepted as a Trailer even on foreign ferries as well, Last year I traveled over 5000 miles with MH and A frame with car, I traveled almost 2400 miles in car (Towing does not add miles), Not once did I have to pay extra, Not once did I have a problem with parking.

The vast majority was in France, and approx 30 Aires.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

As an example of tolls....

Dartford Crossing - charged me for the motor home and the car on the A frame

Switzerland - a permit for the motorhome was needed and also the car on the A frame

I can't recall the Italian tolls but would have it somewhere.

Russell


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We were charged for the motorhome and the car going over the bridge at Le Harve.


We only payed for the motorhome the first time we crossed the bridge I think its just pot luck if they see the car or they don't see it .


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> As an example of tolls....
> 
> ...


I admit I have never travelled on Dartford Crossing, Switzerland you ONLY pay if you are travelling Via Motorway's so we don't travel motorways in Switzerland.
Italy never been charged.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

oops forgot to say if you take the car to Portugal you may have to get 2 boxes for the new electronic toll roads.


We took the car to France last year as we were staying on sites most of the time and it was great infact we would of been lost without it. But we are all different and we all have different needs.


We are taking the push bikes next trip LOL


----------



## Stopwatch (May 16, 2010)

Hi Guys Stopwatch

Wow!! what a response to my small dilema that I had. there seems
to be some for and against and yes we ALL have the right to our opinions. I was a HGV driver for 40 years + and have driven in most Europeon countries, my outfit was about 51ft long 44 tons. So a small MH 20ft long no problem, towing a car or not. I must say there were some very good replies from you all and you have given me plenty to think about. I have just decided to not to tow a car, but think about electric bikes.
Thanks to all of you Drive Safe.

Stopwatch & Jan


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I just did a quick check for a trip through France using Via Michelin. From Calais to St Tropez.

Car only the toll cost was about 88 Euros, towing a caravan it was about 135.

These were the options on offer (and not motorhome with/without car!)

However it would suggest that if you are towing you are liable for higher charges. 

And it may indeed be the case that 'getting away with it' would depend on whether the toll attendant notices the attached car...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stopwatch said:


> Hi Guys Stopwatch
> 
> Wow!! what a response to my small dilema that I had. there seems
> to be some for and against and yes we ALL have the right to our opinions. I was a HGV driver for 40 years + and have driven in most Europeon countries, my outfit was about 51ft long 44 tons. So a small MH 20ft long no problem, towing a car or not. I must say there were some very good replies from you all and you have given me plenty to think about. I have just decided to not to tow a car, but think about electric bikes.
> Thanks to all of you Drive Safe. Stopwatch & Jan


Hi Stopwatch & Jan.
We (I) have towed two different cars on an 'A' frame behind our various RVs for over 20 years and it was a breeze.
But since owning my Euro Shed I find it a different ball game that makes the driving just that bit more stressful. 
I too have a class 1 HGV and it's not the size that has become a problem just the power and braking that have to be considered.

I have now decided to hang a scooter on the back for any future touring in Europe. Might grow to hate it or realise this is the way to go.

Whatever you chose, drive safely.

Ray.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Whats the diffence between A Motorhome towing a Car and a Car Towing a Caravan :? . Other than :-
1- Car and Caravan means bigger car when you get to where your going.
2- You can have a very nice car and a caravan for a lot less.

Also is motor homer towing a car really a Tugger at heart :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

CliffyP said:


> Whats the diffence between A Motorhome towing a Car and a Car Towing a Caravan :? . Other than :-
> 1- Car and Caravan means bigger car when you get to where your going.
> 2- You can have a very nice car and a caravan for a lot less.
> 
> Also is motor homer towing a car really a Tugger at heart :lol:


......another is the time you might get in a difficult situation ie taking a wrong turning and not being able to turn around, with a caravan it might be difficult to reverse whereas it would be simple to unhitch car and drive it away,just an observation.We do tow a car while here in UK but mainly as a "kennel" for wet dogs :lol: :lol: but never bother when abroad as it is much cheaper in France to hire a small car when we need it for a long stay in a particular area,but even then only rarely.

curlyboy


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

CliffyP said:


> Also is motor homer towing a car really a Tugger at heart :lol:


No. Can't be bothered to explain why.... :roll:

We tow a car in UK (where public transport's non-existent), but don't when we go overseas. That said we're away over there for the odd week or two, not long term.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Take the car. Get an A frame fitted on off you go.

Benefits
Total freedom
Ability to vist small villages inaccessable in the van.

Cheaper than a trailer at sub £800 + tow bar
Less weight to tow without a trailer.
A car and trailer combo may exceed your towing weight
NEGLIBLE effect on fuel consumption (less than 1mpg)
Trailers take up a lot of room on the pitch.

Disadvantages
Increased tolls, should you use toll roads.

We tried a year without towing. We now have another Smart on an A frame. We could not manage without a car on some trips.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Your all wrong!

This is what you need!










Forget its there when driving
Massive fun factor
80 mpg at 50-60 mph all day long
On and off the rack in 60 seconds
Park it anywhere you like
Get down all the little alleys and back streets
underseat and topbox storage for helmets or loads of shopping.

Can be dangerous in ice and snow http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-98840-.html

To us our trips are as much about biking as they are about motorhoming. Its not for everyone but when the sun is shining and your flying throught the mountains or by a lake then there is nothing better!

I appreciate its not for everyone and in the winter it really can be dangerous and COLD but its something else to consider.


----------

